# Bionic bricked - no power up or fastboot - PC recognizes as OMAP4430



## dgbullfrog (Nov 11, 2011)

I posted this in the panic room, but since i am panicing am posting it here as well. First my attempt to use path saver to go to 902 failed with waiting for device, which left me boot looping, retried pathsaver same error. so I powered down and up into fastboot and tried to use rsdlite to flash 902. During that process my pc sponteously rebootrd and now phone won't power up nor can I get to fastboot. when I connect to my PC, I get the new hardware found popup for OMAP4430. But if I go thru wizard it says cannot install because can't find the software. I have Motorola drivers installed. If I go choose driver route, I see ADB interface in the list. Under ADB interface is:

Android sooner ADB testing interface
Android sooner composite ADB interface
Android sooner kernel debug interface
Android sooner single ADB interface
Mot composite ADB interface
mot Single ADB interface

Is there a way to use one of these to get back into my phone and recover. Or am I screwed.


----------



## imprezive (Jan 30, 2012)

Using rsd lite 5.6? Ive had more success with that then 5.5 when flashing. 902


----------

